# what is a good rifle for game from varmints to deer



## JoeLansing (Oct 30, 2005)

I picked up one of these http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/57847 last weekend. I put a Simmons 44Mag 4x12 on it and it is very accurate. It's got an adjustable trigger that came set nice and low. Very nice. It's my new deer/critter weapon and didn't break the bank. I got some Federal Fusion, Remington Cor-Lokt, Winchester Power Points, and Federal Hi-Shok all in 100gr. They all shoot about an inch at 50 yards and I'm not that good of a shot. I'm not sure what I'll try first for deer. 

- Joe


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

JoeLansing said:


> I picked up one of these http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/57847 last weekend. I put a Simmons 44Mag 4x12 on it and it is very accurate. It's got an adjustable trigger that came set nice and low. Very nice. It's my new deer/critter weapon and didn't break the bank. I got some Federal Fusion, Remington Cor-Lokt, Winchester Power Points, and Federal Hi-Shok all in 100gr. They all shoot about an inch at 50 yards and I'm not that good of a shot. I'm not sure what I'll try first for deer.
> 
> - Joe


 Wow,nice gun. You is right--good price!


----------



## JoeLansing (Oct 30, 2005)

Bud's Gun Shop is my curse. Low prices and the 90 day lay-away. Free shipping. My FFL only charges $15. I can't stop buying new toys 

- Joe


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

JoeLansing said:


> Bud's Gun Shop is my curse. Low prices and the 90 day lay-away. Free shipping. My FFL only charges $15. I can't stop buying new toys
> 
> - Joe


 Funny you should say that....when I went to Buds site,the first thing I thought to myself its high time to get a new toy!!!:lol:


----------



## boone nc (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I see the majority have recommended a 243. I will say for a varmit gun you cant beat it. IMHO, I know I will get slammed for this, but the 243 is not a good choice for deer. I have killed two or three with one and though, I killed them, I had little to no blood trail or had to track them 3 miles.

I have heard it said and I tend to belive it, you cant kill something to dead. That being said if a rifle is what you choose, go with a 25-06 or 270. It kills yotes/groundhogs dead and probably the best calibers for deer.

If you live in the southern zone I would agree with all of the others and buy a 870 with the combo barrel set up.

Good luck and I welcom to the brotherhood!


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

boone nc said:


> Well I see the majority have recommended a 243. I will say for a varmit gun you cant beat it. IMHO, I know I will get slammed for this, but the 243 is not a good choice for deer.


I can actually attest to quite the opposite of what Boone has to say (except the blood-trail part) I've killed a few deer with my 243, and I think it's a wonderful deer rifle. Now I don't know if I'd shoot one at 250 yards with it. I've only had one deer run on me, and it only went on about a 30 yard dash before it crashed. I use a 95 gr. Winchester ballistic silvertip, and it makes an exit hole that's is a little bit smaller than a golf ball.

As far as blood goes, I've had one or 2 leave a blood trail like a running faucet, and a few leave barely any blood.

I prefer to hunt with a smaller, faster caliber and use a *quality bullet*. I hunt with too many guys who shoot .30 calibers gun in various configurations and simply use a more cost-effective soft-point bullet.

Hope this helps and best of luck in your decision.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

wadevb1 said:


> 25-06 if I had to opt for just one.


Make that two votes. It's a better choice for deer, Even up to caribou. Accurate enough for your longer range varmint hunting. An excellent all around cartridge.

ATB


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I would probably choose a cartridge from the Lazzeroni line up....maybe the .308 Warbird. You can use it for whiteails of course and should be enough to handle any squirrel out there. An earlier post mentioned "barking" the squirrel....where you shoot the branch under your quarry and rely on the bullets impact to knock him down. With the Warbird you can simply "tree" the squirrel....with one well placed shot into the trunk or root system...


----------



## JoeLansing (Oct 30, 2005)

If you are going to hunt squirrels I'd use a 270 or maybe a 30.06. I think the 270 is minimally adequate as maybe any centerfire cartridge down to a .25 cal(please don't suggest anything smaller is adequate or we may have to question your judgment and masculinity). I think I prefer the 270 because generally squirrels are hunted with a 150 grain bullet and the 270 has a better ballistc coefficient and cross sectional density with a 150 grain bullet versus the same weight of bullet in a 30.06. Of course all bets are off if you are hunting the little tree rats in heavy brush where the 30.06 gains both knock down power, BC and CD along with brush beating capabilities inthe 180 grain to 220 grain bullets.

- Joe


----------



## boone nc (Dec 10, 2005)

Joe, 

Well said. The brush would be alittle much for the lighter 270.

:lol:

Those that want to carry the 243, more power to you. LIke I said before I know a lot of faithful followers of the small guy.

I myself feel better and like the more room for error with the bigger calibers.

Nuff said, good luck to all and to the original poster there is a llot of good advise on the post. Send pics if you choose to shoot squirrels with the 270 or 3006!

Boone


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

boone nc said:


> Joe,
> 
> Well said. The brush would be alittle much for the lighter 270.
> 
> ...


 Holy cow! I know this thread is asking for the best all around rifle,but if I was a dedicated tree rat worshiper(sorry Brian,couldnt resist:lolI gotta believe id go git me a .22 or .17.Nothing against using a big boy,wouldnt be my choice tho...
Good ideas tho


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mickey Finn said:


> Make that two votes. It's a better choice for deer, Even up to caribou. Accurate enough for your longer range varmint hunting. An excellent all around cartridge.
> 
> ATB


Yup. Bullet selection from 70-120 grains. Fast and efficient with little recoil. What more do you need?

Well, my 25-06 is the Ackley version


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

for rifle calibers i would say that thats not going to be 1 caliber thats gunna work for you.. imo

my suggestion for you would be a .270 or 25-06

then grab a used .22 and have your way with the tree rats...


----------



## houndcrazy (Dec 30, 2010)

.22-250, .222 or .223!!:coolgleam fox--deer


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

30-30 with a good cast or factory load will take anything in MI. Hornady new 30-30 160 flex tips are good and accurate to 250yds.

The good old .223 will do the job also.


----------

